# camembert again



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

well I got the fuzzy white mold  but when I went to wrap up the cheeses in the plastic wrap (the kind made for this, I just can't remember the proper name) the mold on the bottome of the cheeses stayed on the cheese mat. Recap - I rubbed the outside of the rounds with salt, sprayed with p.c., put in cool refirdgerator for a week, no obvious mold, resprayed, waited another week, then wrapped up. 
Do I need to turn the cheeses to keep from sticking? Or do I wrap them up earlier and let the mold develop inside the wrap? 
Thanks... and when are you going to produce a book Pav??? :biggrin


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

The mold should completely cover every part of the cheese - this is the very earliest you can wrap. You do need to turn once a day or every 1-3 days as needed to ensure air circulation and good adhesion of the mold/slight evaporation of water, especially if you are using something like a bamboo mat. If you leave it be in a 45-50F environment, the mold on the bottom that fell off will grow back.

I'm working on a site, but don't think I'll write a book any time soon


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

When you get the site up PLEASE let all of us know!!!!! :biggrin


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

well we tasted it last night and it was good!!! gotta do it again  thanks for all the help


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah! Awesome  Making those little cam wheels can be pretty fun. I love seeing the mold come in and poking at it


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine stick to the cheese mat, too. What to do?? :help2


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

What kind of cheese mat are you using? Try getting a sheet of eggshell ceiling tile, like what they sell at the hardware store, or the plastic canvas screens you use for needlepoint. Or if that's not available, maybe an oven rack or cooling rack? You need as little contact with the surface as possible, and for the air to circulate all around. Also, be sure to dry the cheese for a day before putting it in your aging chamber. Helps the mold to stick to the surface if the surface has a chance to dry.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The net looking plastic shelf liner that comes in rolls works well too and can go in the washing machine.


----------



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

We actually blast our soft ripened cheese with fans for about 4 days- depends on the curd and the humidity in our cave. Temp is 52*, humidity 90-98%. The fans help it dry and help keep the blue and black mold away and give the molds we want a chance to get established. We have to do this as we age natural rind & washed rind cheese in the same cave. We keep the cheese on mats for 2-3 days and flip them everyday until we wrap it- the cheese is on a rack the entire time. Sometimes we wrap it a week before the farmers market, sometime the day before. The cheese is ready to eat 10-14 days after it's made.
Works every time and we make 150-200 each batch.
Try a lactic set (8-12 hours), low temp, tiny amount of culture & rennet. The difference is amazing. You'll be hooked.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

In France, it is the common practice for all bloomy rind cheeses to spend at least one day, sometimes 2-2, in a room temp, moderate humidity room. This dries up the cheese enough so the mold can get its hyphae in and form the proper rind. It is crucial to making a proper cam.

I love the lactic bloomy rind cheeses, too, especially for goat milk. You get that lovely little bit of goaty acidity and the buttery character of the p candidum mold. Soo good.


----------



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Pav- Who are you and how do know so darn much about cheese??!! I've learned a lot from you. Please let us know when you get your site up and you should write a book- seriously.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Shereen can you explain a lactic set really simply for me? Lets say I use 1 gallon of milk (if you can even conceive such a small number  How much culture etc? 
Also, one of my rounds developed a neon yellow mould that didn't taste so good... is that just a hygeine issue? Is it okay to eat weird moulds or not really?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Shereen, I'm just a cheeseheaded science geek . I write for a living much of the time, so the thought of writing for print about something separate from work isn't the most appealing to me. I like goats and cheesemaking because they help quiet my mind from the constant barrage of words I otherwise experience. Maybe later in life. I'll keep working on my site, hopefully another week and it'll be ready. Thank you for being so kind . Sorry to hijack the thread...


----------

